# Grouper



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

A lucky dude

View My Video


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What kind of grouper is that?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That must be in the Pacific or Indian Ocean because that is a Potato Cod. Not exactly sure if thats the common name or not but that is what they are known as


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Potato Cod


----------

